# Need source of BS1088 Okoume Marine Plywood in Arizona



## louxwe (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find some high quality marine plywood in Arizona?? And not the stuff that the Home Depot guy assures me is Marine Plywood… it's not. I need a couple sheets of Okoume Gaboon 6mm for a boat I am building but I can't seem to find it anywhere here in Phoenix?

Bill


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

McEwen Lumber (Hood Industries - I've heard them called by both names) website says they sell Okoume. They have a store in Phoenix, I think. If not then I know they have a great place in Tucson.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

When I saw a question about okoume plywood it piqued my curiosity. What kind of boat are you building? Will you be blogging the process? I've just recently developed an interest in wooden boats so I am always keen to learn from others and their experiences. I wish you success on the build.


----------

